# LED Light for Vegging



## HotelCalifornia420 (May 2, 2015)

I'm wanting to try my first LED.

It will be for vegging only (I still prefer to flower with HPS).

I'd like an LED that will duplicate the performance of a 400-watt MH in a 
3.5 x 3.5 x 8 grow closet.

Is there such a light available on the market?

Thank you.


----------



## techrons78 (May 4, 2015)

Id go with a solar storm  200 watt veg only they are running a good price on  one on ebay.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 4, 2015)

Will a 200W actually cover 12.25 sq ft?  Can you link the E-Bay listing?  I could find nothing when I did a search.


----------



## techrons78 (May 4, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Will a 200W actually cover 12.25 sq ft?  Can you link the E-Bay listing?  I could find nothing when I did a search.



Sorry 110..covers 3x3


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 4, 2015)

Can you link the listing?


----------



## HotelCalifornia420 (May 4, 2015)

I've been reading in this forum about the Mars II LED fixtures.  They look good for the price.

I may get a Mars II 700 watt for my 32" x 32" tent and try flowering in there as well.


----------



## frankgrimes (May 10, 2015)

whats up hotel california, i mentioned in another post that mars are probably not the best lights to purchase mainly because they are c.o.b panels (chip on board) and generally have a pretty bad failure rate  and if something does go wrong its going to be quite the headache getting your light fixed. look at companies like vipar , area 51 or Grow Standard all have nice lights that are modular in design and replacement parts can be swapped out in minutes rather than having to deal with soldering and possibly hurting your light more. i purchased a GSX-225 from growstandardled.com not long ago and i love it. good pricing and just a straight up honest attitude which is a big seller for me as i have dealt with alot of bullshit from a few different companies over the years. good luck in finding a light that works for you!


----------



## MR1 (May 10, 2015)

If you meant Mar2, they are not cob lights, you thinking the Sun series right?


----------



## frankgrimes (May 10, 2015)

i thought the OP mentioned he was going to get the mars2 700 watt

http://www.mars-hydro.com/mars-ii-led-grow-light-700w.html

thats definitely a c.o.b panel  , in fact as far as i can tell they are both cob panels unless the sunrise series has modules that are replaceable?


----------



## MR1 (May 10, 2015)

I Have a Mars 2  light , it is not a cob light , a cob light has many led's chips clustered together on a small board. Mars 2 lights have  individual led soldered on a large aluminum plate each with their own diode so if one led goes out all other's stay lit.


----------



## frankgrimes (May 10, 2015)

sorry friend but those are cob panels 100% through and through and what you explained is cob

http://www.prophotonix.com/resources/Technical-Overviews/about-chip-on-board.aspx

any type of led that does not have a modular design ie. has multiple chips on a removable module are know as cob. if one of your diodes go out can you have a replacement part sent out and replace it your self immediately and not have to sacrifice yield on your grow?


----------



## MR1 (May 10, 2015)

Did you read my post, your link explains exactly what I said. Mars 2 lights use traditional surface mount led's.


----------



## MR1 (May 10, 2015)

A quote from your link,





> Due to the small size of the LED chip, Chip-on-Board technology allows for a much higher packing density than surface mount technology. This results in higher intensity & greater uniformity for the user.
> 
> The figure below illustrates the differences in the number of LEDs that can be placed on a 10X10mm square and the resulting power output of the array.


. How many 10mmx10mm boards do you see on a Mars2 light made up of up to 40 led's or more. Let me know if you find one.


----------



## frankgrimes (May 10, 2015)

the mars 2 light does not use surface mounted leds it uses single chips on an MCPCB  that can clearly be seen in the pictures on their site.

http://www.mars-hydro.com/led-grow-light/mars-ii-series

the hydro grow SOL series would be an example of a light that uses single mount leds

https://www.hydrogrowled.com/Sol-1-45W-85W-LED-Grow-Light-(G4)-P188C59.aspx

and they have also integrated the modular option to their design which is pretty cool. but getting back to it the mars 2 lights are 100% cob panels


----------



## frankgrimes (May 10, 2015)

if you read the article it only used a 10mm x10mm board as an example of how many of each type of led you could fit in the same space


----------



## MR1 (May 10, 2015)

Go on believing what you want man , your choice.


----------



## frankgrimes (May 10, 2015)

MR1 said:


> A quote from your link,. How many 10mmx10mm boards do you see on a Mars2 light made up of up to 40 led's or more. Let me know if you find one.



no 10mm boards but you should wish their was,  that way when one of them burns out you could easily replace just the 1 rather  than your whole panel. the mars 2 panel is a giant board that has multiple single diodes mounted on it as i explained earlier. but now i feel we are getting off topic in this fine gentlemans thread! come and have some fun with me on my new thread i made about this topic :vap-Bong_smoker: 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71495


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 10, 2015)

I also have a 32" x 32" and I was looking at the Mars II 700W for the same space, Hotel.  From what I have learned so far, this would be a good light for that space  and would take me up to a 3 x 3 tent as I do not believe that the 32 x 32 has enough height.  I am still a real noob as far as LEDs and trying to learn all I can, like the difference between cobs and other LEDs :rofl:


----------



## techrons78 (May 10, 2015)

frankgrimes said:


> no 10mm boards but you should wish their was,  that way when one of them burns out you could easily replace just the 1 rather  than your whole panel. the mars 2 panel is a giant board that has multiple single diodes mounted on it as i explained earlier. but now i feel we are getting off topic in this fine gentlemans thread! come and have some fun with me on my new thread i made about this topic :vap-Bong_smoker:
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71495



Im with frank I like the modular design...havent had to replace one but it looks easy to do...now i bought my luminator just cuz i got it so cheap


----------



## frankgrimes (May 10, 2015)

hey tech! ya modular is the way to go for sure but i mean hopefully nothing will go wrong on any panel in the near future but if it does then your covered anyway


----------



## ironman1 (May 10, 2015)

The mars2 700 has a 310 watt draw according to my usage meter


----------



## techrons78 (May 11, 2015)

frankgrimes said:


> hey tech! ya modular is the way to go for sure but i mean hopefully nothing will go wrong on any panel in the near future but if it does then your covered anyway



I think my uv went out on2013 model....but onky paid 150...just got 2 illuminator pro 350 for 300...used but if i got  year out of something that cost 150...12 bucks a month if it only last a year....


----------



## frankgrimes (May 12, 2015)

techrons78 said:


> I think my uv went out on2013 model....but onky paid 150...just got 2 illuminator pro 350 for 300...used but if i got  year out of something that cost 150...12 bucks a month if it only last a year....



ya thats a pretty good price ya got hard to go wrong


----------

